# Ping Stock shafts???



## stevelev (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi

I'm hoping someone can advise me what the difference(s) between the Project X 6.0 Shaft and the Standard Stiff shaft used in the G20 Driver.

Assistant Pro said the Project X 6.0 was a stiffer shaft but when I used it today in a demo driver it felt more whippy and lighter than the standard stiff shaft. I was getting 225 carry with the stiff but 210 with project X.

Any of the fitting guru's shed any light on this for me.


----------



## moogie (Apr 5, 2012)

In the New Ping i20 driver,  the Black Project X shaft,  has a softer tip,  higher launch,  than the TFC shaft
It is actually a 'Weaker' shaft
The TFC stiff shaft in the i20 Driver ( Ive got one ) is a very decent shaft,  for a stock shaft


----------



## SGC001 (Apr 5, 2012)

Try this site: http://www.ping.com/shafts/drivershafts.aspx?id=34

Have you ever tried regular? If so how far did you carry that? Have you tried different lofts and if so which loft did you carry farthest?


----------



## Ethan (Apr 5, 2012)

The stock shafts in the i20 and G20 are different. The i20 shaft (TFC707) is a pretty decent one, and the one in the G20 (TFC169)is somewhat weaker. 

The PX is not a "real" PX, but one made for Ping, and although it is higher launch, it is supposed to give a flatter trajectory, hence good distance. I have a Cally Diablo Tour Black with a PX 6.0. This is another "made for" version, less solid than a "real" one, but a bit better than the Ping version. 

The "real" PX Tour Issue shaft, as seen in a Titleist 910 is a very solid shaft and a lot of players have struggled to flight it properly. Great shaft if you are up to it, though.


----------



## stevelev (Apr 5, 2012)

So out of the stock stiff shaft and the black PX 6 shaft which is the stiffer /heavier shaft?


----------



## moogie (Apr 5, 2012)

If it is the i20 driver,  here are shaft specs
TFC 707D  --  Stiff ,  4.1 Torque,  62 Grams
Project X Black  --  Stiff ,  4.6 Torque ,  57 Grams

And the G20 
Ping TFC 169D  --  Stiff ,  5.9 Torque ,  58 Grams
Ping TFC 169D TOUR  --  Stiff ,  4.7 Torque ,  63 Grams

Hope this Helps............


----------



## thecraw (Apr 6, 2012)

I believe its UST that make Ping standard shafts so your still getting a very good shaft for your money.

Personally I'd be going for the Ping stock shaft in the i20 range.


C.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 6, 2012)

useful thread as I was trying to find out if the older TFC shaft in the G10 or G15 is a decent low launcher or a whippier 'help me get it up' shaft?

Ethan, impressed by your knowledge so if you can shed anylight on the stock shafts in the G10/G15/i15 range that would be appreciated


----------



## Ethan (Apr 6, 2012)

The standard shafts are tailored to the type of user, so the i shaft will be stronger than the G which will be stronger than the K. They use a number of manufacturers, but choose to stick to TFC labelling rather than the type of labelling some other brands use. 

The G10 came with a Ping TFC 129, or a high launch version of the UST V2 or a Graf PL Red, I think. The Graf PL Red is a low launch shaft for the better player, the UST mid-high and the TFC high. 

If you are buying new, there are a load of custom shafts available through PingWRX, but you would need to be fitted to get the best choice.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks Ethan, thats just stopped me buying a TFC on a 9* if its meant as a high launcher, plus the PL Red I find a dead shaft when it was on my Titleist 907D2, do you think the Ping PL Red will be different to the Titleist PL Red? I couldnt stand using a dead feeling shaft again!


----------



## Ethan (Apr 6, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			Thanks Ethan, thats just stopped me buying a TFC on a 9* if its meant as a high launcher, plus the PL Red I find a dead shaft when it was on my Titleist 907D2, do you think the Ping PL Red will be different to the Titleist PL Red? I couldnt stand using a dead feeling shaft again!
		
Click to expand...

As far as I know, the PL Red is the same in both Ping and Titleist. The Titleist one might be inserted a bit deeper (as used to be the Titleist way in the 905 and 907s), which firms it up a bit, but if you didn't like it in the Titleist, I would predict problems in a Ping too. 

This is the Ping custom catalogue:
http://www.ping.com/uploadedFiles/clubs/customize/PING_Custom_Options.pdf


----------



## CMAC (Apr 6, 2012)

Ethan said:



			As far as I know, the PL Red is the same in both Ping and Titleist. The Titleist one might be inserted a bit deeper (as used to be the Titleist way in the 905 and 907s), which firms it up a bit, but if you didn't like it in the Titleist, I would predict problems in a Ping too. 

This is the Ping custom catalogue:
http://www.ping.com/uploadedFiles/clubs/customize/PING_Custom_Options.pdf

Click to expand...

Thanks Ethan, thats a shame.

As I can only buy second hand and as you stated the TFC is high launch and the PL Red is a dead stick (my opinion) it doesnt leave much or any choice
I can find 9* stiffs in...
Proforce v2
Proforce v2 66
TFC 129

any recommendations out of these for something responsive but not high spin?

Thanks for any help Ethan, you've already saved me buying a TFC or am I confusing high launch with a ballooning high spin shaft? confused.com


----------

